# Bigbobs going to nabba exeter thread



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok I finally decided to do a show! I decided that to keep putting it off was a bit gay so I'll start here 

after some fairly major health problems have finally got better I want to prove to myself I can do it! I'm not the most muscular chap but I'd like to do a few shows over the next couple of years with a view to actually being competetive by the time I'm 40.

I've been lean bulking for the last few months and my strenths been going up really well, I actually managed a 155kg bench for the first time this week! 

a little bit about me, I'm 35 (36 on Sunday) been training consistently for 2.5 years but on and off since I was 16. I'm 6'4" and currently 16st 11lb with the vague outline of abs(in the right light:lol

I'm planning on carrying on with the lean bulk until the beggining of January then cutting till the show at the end of April.

I'll post up some pics later today along with today's weight session.....

Any help, advice or critisism welcome

rob


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Will follow with interest big man... good luck with the prep and get training...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok legs today

Squats 6 sets up to 180kg

Leg press 6 sets up to 370kg

Leg ext 4 sets full stack

Leg curl 4 sets

Standing calf raises 5 sets full stack plus 40kg

I feel properly knackered now


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just tried taking photos with my phone, didn't work out! I'll get my mrs to take some later :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

good luck with the next 8 months mate....i will be there on the day if my plans come together i will be sat at the judging table from next year


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> good luck with the next 8 months mate....i will be there on the day if my plans come together i will be sat at the judging table from next year


There you go Bob, at least there will be one friendly face at the judges table... although listening to Tom and others here it sounds like Pscarbs can be a right misery guts... :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I need all the friendly faces I can get :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good luck Bobsubbed as always and will do my best to help spur you on and keep motivation up whenever i can,live the dream bud!

X


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck bob! Where do you train in Weston mate? I train at Sweat FA. Happy Birthday for Sunday - you're a few months older than me woohoo!!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

\ said:


> Good luck Bobsubbed as always and will do my best to help spur you on and keep motivation up whenever i can,live the dream bud!
> 
> X


Cheers dan! Motivation won't be a big problem until diet time! :lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

\ said:


> Good luck bob! Where do you train in Weston mate? I train at Sweat FA. Happy Birthday for Sunday - you're a few months older than me woohoo!!!


Cheers daz! I train at eddies gym(bodytone) nice and hardcore 

Cheers for the birthday wishes bro!


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Good luck with the training mate, I shall follow with interest. :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers buddy 

My mrs was going to take the photos but the batteries are dead, She'll do it in the morning


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good luck, Bob.

Will you be doing the diet alone or getting help from a prep guy?

Or have you not decided yet?


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

best of luck with this.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

\ said:


> Good luck, Bob.
> 
> Will you be doing the diet alone or getting help from a prep guy?
> 
> Or have you not decided yet?


I'm going to use a prep guy by the name of ben Harris, he's prepped a lot of guys at our gym and they've one a fair few titles! He definately knows his stuff, I just hope he can work his magic with me


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

here i am currently


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

goodluck with your goals bigbob,will be checking on progress with interest mate


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers mate! I'm on an all out mass mission for the next few months :lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

No training today! Bloody gyms closed


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

good luck bob looks like your bodyfats gone down a bit since i saw you last year.you going to hercules show again this oct


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

My fats gone down loads :lol: by last Christmas I was over 20 stone!

I went down to 15st 3lb by the end of April and I'm now back around the 17 stone mark 

I'm too busy at home to make it to the herc this year

I'll save myself for exeter instead.

Thanks for looking in bro, always apprecciate good wishes!


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

looking good mate will be popping in on this thread from time to time keep it up, will see if i can make it to exeter


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers mate, be good to see you there if you can make it.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

good luck good buddy


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck bigbob :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers guy!

Ok so I've been focusing on 1rpm for a couple of months and my strenth has improved a lot, I'm no longer ashamed of my bench or squat :lol: but I think it's time for a change!

I'm planning on going back to a traditional bb routine see if that helps on the size front!

Back and bi's later....


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll have to pop down to your gym bob soon. Have a good sess, legs for me, hope it's not too packed!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

wow mate... the pics look good and you have much better shape than the last time I saw you too... keep up the great work mate...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers gp

Just got back from my back and bi sess....

Weighted wg chins 5x5

Bo bb rows 12,10,8,6

Straight arm pull downs 12,10,8,6

Cg seated rows 12,10,8,6

Oly bb curls 12,10,8,7,4

Seated alt hammer curls 12,9,5,2,1

That's me fked :lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just did chest and tri's

Bb bench 6 sets

Decline fly's 4 sets

Incline db bench 4 sets

Cable fly's 4 sets

Weighted dips 3 sets 10,9,6

The pump in my chest and arms was unbelievable! Made a big change from heavy weight low reps, I kept rest to a minimum so I was totaly spazzed by the time I finished


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

A change is as good as a rest they say and I think changing a program about when it starts to stagnate is awesome...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree with you there 

A change in meds is helping too!


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Good luck with the prep mate, Exeter is a great show.

Spoke to Bodytone yesterday as working in Highbridge & looking for an alternative place to train. Hoping to get down there towards the end of next week so will say hi if you're around. 6'4", tat's, & pushing 16st, you shouldn't be too hard to spot


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Be good to meet you mate!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

:thumb:

Well nice decision Bob and long time no speak!

Do you still do silly o'clock starts? I'll call if you do mate!

Wish you all the best mate with the next 8 months. I'm sure dedication will see you through buddy...

Subbed!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning pete mate!

They won't let me start before 5am now due to some insurance issues 

On the plus side, at least I'm getting more sleep now!

Good to hear from you mate, it's been a while!

My motivations sky high at the mo and I'm determined not to look like a nob on that stage!!!!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Im doing the West next year again- looks like you will be in the same class as me


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

It'll be good to see a few friendly faces! As for class, I'll be in the first timers this time. For me it's all practice for a few years


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

oh yer of course- well good luck mate


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers mate


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Morning pete mate!
> 
> They won't let me start before 5am now due to some insurance issues
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

Fancy them not allowing you early starts the inconsiderate .&@£**}  but as you say at least your doing better with your sleep which is very important!

You still on the same number Bob? I'll call just give me the nod matey..

Whilst your looking ripped upon the stage pla do think of 'me' just trying to get started again whilst I wish I was there!!!!

Be an interesting 8 months mate!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello pete, yeah I'm still on the same number bro, give me a shout anytime!

Training today was supposed to be legs but I fked my back last Tuesday on the bo rows 

Shoulders and arms

Oh seated db press 4 sets

Lateral raises 4 sets

Heavy weighted dips 3 sets

Bb curls 3 sets

Tricep press downs 3 sets

Seated alt db curls 3 sets

Finished

Back is still tweaking but it's improving, another day off tommorrow as I'm watching my mrs run the Bristol half marathon! It's amazing really, last year she couldn't even run to the end of the road!!!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the back mate, always a mother when that happens...

Good luck to your mrs for tomorrow mate... will be rooting for her... sounds like you both are upping your games in the body stakes...!!! nice one... sounds like you two are getting on better now too buddy... :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll pass on the good luck wishes 

It's all getting better these days so I'm happy on the home front!

As for the back it was my own fault and I'll make sure I use a belt in my heaviest sets in future!!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just wanted to say my mrs managed her first half marathon in under 2.5 hours! I'm a proud man


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Tell her welldone from me Bob:thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers dan I will


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah that's a big achievement mate!

Rightly so that you should be proud mate!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work from the mrs mate, big well done from me too...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers darren mate 

I bet she's going to be suffering today though....


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

bigbob33 said:


> Cheers darren mate
> 
> I bet she's going to be suffering today though....


 :lol: :lol: thats what them Magic hands are for mate... lol


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Very true mate! There have been some perks to her training :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Only just seen this Bob......hope you achieve your goals.....if there was an award for best back tat, you'd walk it


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers ian


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Backs still tweaking so chest today

Decline bb bench 5 sets

Decline flies 5 sets

Incline db bench 4 sets

Cable flies 4 sets

Oly bb curls 4 sets

Knackered!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

When and how often you posting pics mate??


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll probably post a pic up a month until I start to cut, I thought I'd swap over to one a week then. Might help if I practice some poses as well! :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> I'll probably post a pic up a month until I start to cut, I thought I'd swap over to one a week then. Might help if I practice some poses as well! :lol:


don't think I could do any proper bodybuilding poses if my life depended on it....all I have is the double bicep, I just look kind of retarded when I try anything else


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Me too but I'll have to practice!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

IanStu said:


> don't think I could do any proper bodybuilding poses if my life depended on it....all I have is the double bicep, I just look kind of retarded when I try anything else


At least you have that mate, I just look retarded anyway...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to my world!!! :lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm training back today but as it's still fked I'm going to have to rethink my routine! I need to keep the pressure off my lower back....


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

mate, back problems are fvckin nightmare......I've only just started doing deads again after a 2 year break because of my lower back....even now I do em realy tentatively with not much weight.

I always thought I would die before I started to get all these ageing problems.....I just dont understand it, they say the good die young, so why am i still here?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd have thought the answer was obvious ian mate :lol:

My back was due to sloppy form too high weights on the bo rows  lesson learned!

I'm thinking I'll do heavy weighted chins and one arm db rows as these should keep the pressure off....


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok yesterdays short and safe back sess....

Weighted wg chins 6 sets using 15kg

Rows lying on a high bench 6 sets up to 100kg

Finished

I found the oly rows a lot harder, I'm assuming it's because it was impossible to cheat 

Diets being dialled in a bit and everything written down so I'll know what to change come proper diet time!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Doms from yesterdays session are really good so maybe the strictness on the rows is the way forward! And as a plus my back is starting to ease up  just have to be careful doing legs tommorrow, I may leave the squats out and go for leg press instead...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Definitely agree that a good controlled and (fairly) strict rep in the row is the way to go... hey I am a poet and didnt know it...  after some advice from Con I started to do it with more control and strictness keeping my back nice and straight head up more than down and man can really feel it... good to hear you got doms mate... :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I was really worried I hadn't done enough! Obviously not the case :lol:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

looks like its going well for you bob, keep it up mate!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i dont think i ever do enough rofl


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Legs today,

Leg raises 4 sets

Leg press 6 sets

Leg curl 4 sets

Standing calf raises 4 sets

Done

I didn't squat today as I didn't want to take the risk on my back! Although it does feel a hell of a lot better


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

lulling you into a false sense of complacency mate... lol...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

You're probably right! B4stard back grrr.... :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

LMAO... I found with my quad that by keeping the weights light and working it its healed really well, make sure form is good and weights light though... going to try a bit more tomorrow... mate are we getting old now with all this injury talk... lol


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Unfortunately I reckon you're right pmsl.... Oh well, what can you do? I'm not ready for a tartan blanket and an electric fire yet


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

LOL we could be two old farts in the nursing home goosing the nurses... lol...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Now that sounds like a lot more fun


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

There you go mate, you bring the tartan blankets and I will bring the tartan bourbon...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds like a plan :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yesterdays chest.....

Flat bb bench 5 sets

Decline flies 6 sets

Incline db bench 5 sets

Cable flies 6 sets with static holds

Finished


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I was too busy at work to get to the gym yesterday, never mind, back and bi's today instead!

I'm thinking I might do some light deads today and see how my back fairs.....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good luck mate,what sort of rep range are you doing now? I just want to see what kind of growth you get by upping the range


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm doing a bit of a mix tbh, first couple of sets 12 reps then whatever I can manage  with the exception of weighted wg chins where I do 5x5!

I'm finding the pump and mind muscle thing a lot better and I think I'm already starting to see some(small) results....


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Another back safe workout....

Wg weighted chins 5x5 plus 20kg

Lying down rows 5 sets up to 100kg

Straight arm pull downs 4 sets

Preacher curls 4 sets

Cable curls 3 sets

Finished and pumped to fk


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work Bob:thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

TBH I love back pumps the most (the kind you get after having a good training sesh not the dbol kind so much lol)... really feels awesome... keep up the good work mate and dont let the odd day throw you out too much... work is a pain in the ar$e and gets in the way sometimes


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I swapped legs for chest today, I've got a big leg session Saturday so I need to save myself for that!

Incline bb bench 6 sets including one drop set

Decline flies 5 sets

Flat db bench 4 sets

Cable flies with static hold 5 sets

Finished!

Starting to get decent striations on upper chest when tensed


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice one on striations mate! Looks like its going well, keep it up dude!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice when you start to see striations mate... well done...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Funny thing is my bellys still fat as fcuk!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

No updates for a bit, my heads all over the place.....trainings still going well though

Did a hard leg workout Saturday morning

Squats 6 sets

Leg press/extension superset 4 sets. Absolute killer!

Lying leg curl/calf raise superset 4 sets

Then I couldn't actually walk out the gym!

Days archery Sunday

Chest and tri's yesterday

Decline bench 5 sets plus drop sets to finish

Decline flies 5 sets

Incline db bench 4 sets

Cable flies with static holds 4 sets heavy

Dips 4 sets

Tri push downs 3 set

Totally fried


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Still hitting it hard bigman:thumb:hows the higher reps now Bob,noticing changes mate?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Still trying! It's good to be honest although not for the ego... Good pumps and leaning out a bit so it's all good


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ego shmego mate, its all about building the body... :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

My feelings exactly! But it is a different mind set....


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I really need to get my head together, too much going through my mind...

Never mind, I'll get lost in my back sess later!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Is life making things hard bigman?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

You have no idea mate


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

same old same old bob mate you got me number if you want to yell at someone xx


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

trouble at home or work mate...??? hate it when life throws up stumbling blocks...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers bro! I might do that....


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

At home mate, all my own doing! Doesn't make it any easier though....


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

makes it worse good buddy cos you have guilt added into teh equation. If you phone you will struggle to understand me through the sniffles nose blowing and choking on phlegm.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Doesnt make it easier at all mate, esp when the other half uses that to make sure you know its all your fault... lol... you know where the pm button is if you need an ear mate...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers guys, just struggling a bit today....

Time to man up and hit the gym!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeah man I mean I was just about to ask if I could feel ya t1ts... :lol:

Have a good gym session mate...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

How much is it for a session at eddie's bb? Do they have a seated calf raises machine? *Ponder*

How many massive guys train there too? I like that I'm one of the biggest at Sweat FA  When I went to a proper gym a couple of weeks back with some top amateur bbers training there I had a very big shock, can tell you. Big fish, little pond to little fish in a big pond hurts :lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers gp!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

It's £4 daz mate, yes there's a seated calf raise and yes there's a few big boys down there, ben the pt's a big lad and Simon stone won in Portsmouth last year! Another couple of lads won their classes this year....

Well worth a look IMO!

Let me know if you want to meet up


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome, seated calf raises *drool*.

I'll be down tomorrow evening about 6ish for a leg sess if you're around? Look for the chubby big bloke in shorts and vest looking a bit confused!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Another back safe workout....

Wg chins bw+ 22.5 kg 5x5

Lying Down row things 4 sets of 10

Straight arm pull downs 5 sets of 10

Bb curls 5 sets up to 60kg

Preachers 4 sets

Decline sit ups bw+ 25 kg 6 sets of 10

Finished


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Keep it going mate, its all worth it.

*My Journal :* Members journals -Micky07 THE JOURNAL


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm in a bad place at the mo, no food no training can't be ****d :'(


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate sorry to hear youre going through a rough time... pm if you need an ear mate... and try to keep your eye on the goal as hard as it will be... good luck with everything mate...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers darren


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

right ****** pull your **** together -

dump the mrs, get a place, fuk the money, start afresh..... You aint happy so fukin FIX IT!

You aint getting any younger big boy so unless you want to be unhappy for the rest of your days act now.

ps you know im here bru.

It was good chatting the other night, ring any time ok...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm feeling a bit better but not eating for a week has cost me a stone in weight!!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

what was fat wat was water and wat was muscle... who gives a fuk about the fat or water dude, youprobably lost a few pounds if that of actual muscle.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers bro! Fk all this self pitying crap, I'm back to it tommorrow!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

yeh man i have my own self pitying to do cant be worried about you and dan and ian as well.

maybe all 3 of us should club together and buy a house build a gym at the rear and do nothing but train and chil.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea mate!

I actually trained today but weak as fuk...it'll improve once I get my food sorted I'm sure 

Hope things are better for you mate...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

January mate


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Rob... hows it all going mate... thinking of you loads and if you need an ear just pm or text/call...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers buddy! It's all a bit sh1t at the mo...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

the sad thing about this kinda crap is no one seems to realise how long if effects you for ive been in hell for a year now ffs

i wish i could say there was brightness just around the bend mate but theres a long had struggle yet


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Actually managed to train yesterday

Weak as a kitten, no food will do that to you...

Decline bb bench 6 sets up to 130 k

Decline flies 5 sets full stack on nautilus

Incline db press 5 sets up to 35k

Cable flies 5 sets

Finished

This whole mrs thing is really fking me up but time to sort my sh1t out!!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Weak as a kitten mate and you still pushing 130... wish I was as weak as you mate... lol

so not getting better on the home front mate? is she talking with you now?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

She's off to the solicitor this week to see what her options are! Never mind I'll wait and see....

But yes 130's weak for me


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

130? fuking man up your as weak as me ffs!!!!!

so shes forcing you into making the move you wanted to make anyway? GOOD.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers mate


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

phone me and fill me in bob buddy xx


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys!

Managed a chest sess yesterday and I'm determined to get back on it this week! I tried for 135 bench yesterday and managed a pi55 poor 1 rep still aches today though so it's not all bad!

Back and bi's tommorrow so I'll see what that brings....


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good to see you are training still mate... 135 is not bad at all buddy...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

135 what are you some kinda of ******? you wearing a lil pink dress to train in? huh? huh?

fuking man up pretty boy and lift some fuking weight.

*this post means no offence to ******* or people that like to train in pink dresses.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm still alive and training when I can


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

yay Bob is back and theres gonna be trouble, hey nah nah nah nah... ok the tune doesnt carry on the net so well lol... good to see you back Rob... looking forward to seeing more of you big man...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

boooom

now lets see some figures.

so the rest of your life has turned into a bowl of utter ****.... we dont care

tell us about your training xx


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok yesterday chest

Decline bb 5 sets up to 140kg

Incline db press 5 sets up to 45kg

Decline flies nautilus 5 sets heavy

Cable flies 4 sets to failure

Finished 

Good to feel strenth going back up at last! Eating obviously makes a big difference 

Personal lifes still a fking mess but gym time seems to help


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Ok yesterday chest
> 
> Decline bb 5 sets up to 140kg
> 
> ...


 Good to hear things are starting to come back together for ya Bob.

The personal issues will eventually get sorted mate.

:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

way to go good buddy.

its my legs day but my knees still hurt from last week..

think its gonna be a pussy machine workout..


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers buddy


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Rob... good to see you are training again... sorry to hear life still a mess... is she talking now or still playing the blame game...?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

It's an awful lot more complicated than that now! I'll pm you or text at some point when I get time


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

and phone me bru i need a full update


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

No worries mate


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hiya hun fly by support, been hectic for me lately err still training though, hope things are ok for ya hun  x


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Getting there slowly cheers bb


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Going for a reasonable back session this afternoon


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good luck with the back session... cane it mate...!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

good luck buddy...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I suggest a thread name change too bobs to busy shagging thread.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Still training hard and looking forward to next months diet


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

gear use?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Fairly low


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey hey Big bad Bob is back... good to see you are training and still dieting mate... nice work...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers mate

Managed a good chest and tri sess yesterday, cardio today then back and bi's tomorrow


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

would that be fairly low for you? ill assume its just a tab more then jw then pmsl


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Had a good back sess Wednesday, legs today!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Still training and ready for the new year big push


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

im not training but ready to start in january xx


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Diet and cardio started on the 2nd


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Well?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok well...

Supps .... Fish oil, multi vits and eca stack

Diet.... 1 gm carbs per lb

1.7gms protein per lb

Cardio.... Half hour fasted cardio first thing, 1 hour walking per evening

Training 4 day split, training hard as I can!!!! 

Peds just 500mg of sus pw


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Glad to hear things are going in the wright direction now Bob :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers buddy! Lifes complicated but concentrating on my trainings helping loads!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hows it going mate. You starving yet


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes I bloody am! :lol: but it'll be worth it


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

seriously, diet and cardio has come as a bit of a shock!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bigbob33 said:


> seriously, diet and cardio has come as a bit of a shock!!!


what you mean mate. In a good way?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes to be honest! Just what I needed  although being hungry all the time wears a bit thin sometimes lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bigbob33 said:


> Yes to be honest! Just what I needed  although being hungry all the time wears a bit thin sometimes lol


Tell me about it. Ive been going to bed early some nights just because i was too hungry. Fizzy drinks have been helping me when cravings kick in.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've been in bed early for the same reason!!!! Havent bothered with fizzy drinks yet but I might give it a go


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Rob... hows things? hows life treating you?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Darren  same old sh1t here mate!!! Just getting on with it and trying to find the joy 

How things your end? All good I hope


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeah things not too bad mate... going to the GP come march so looking forward to that...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Bob your getting to much joy that's your problem.....


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

You say that like it's a bad thing Scott


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

it is at the minute im jealous


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

All's still going well and the fats shifting


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Bigbob, good to see you around mate... not often enough though hey!! good to hear training is going well...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

It's a mission mate  1.5 hours cardio every day plus good diet and training! Didn't realise how fat I was though... Pmsl


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello mate, glad to see all is still on track. Look forward to meeting you sometime at Body Tone (don't manage to get there too often at the moment), or at the show in Exeter. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

It'd be good to meet up mate  I'm feeling particularly small and weak at the moment though...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm only 15.7 now!!!! Feel small and weak


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

But you look like a god.


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

Good Luck! I did the exeter show last year and will be there watching this year!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I reckon I'll be down around the 14 stone Mark to hit the right condition.... Considering I'm normally 17-18 that's a fking big drop!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Update pics?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Soon mate! Bit too White and pastey at the mo! Lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nice work on the weight loss mate... small I dont think so... lol...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers Darren


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Somehow, even with most of my lifts going down, I managed to squat 240 for 3 yesterday  I'm a happy lad!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

big lift mate, that is a beastly weight... hows everything going for ya?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good to see you bigman


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Living the dream!!! Abs are finally starting to show


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

awesome stuff mate, progress is good... jebus youre going to be a unit on stage mate..


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I wish!!! Lol


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

gd squatting!

any update pics? how far out are you now?

james


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

i'm going to save posting a pic till i feel i look ok! and i think im 10 weeks out now so time to man up and dig in


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

10 weeks ehh

wow its going quick pal....

dig in then son


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Currently homeless and living in my car


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

thats not good mate... I gather that things have not worked out with the mrs then...?? you still working?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

It's all gone tits up! But I am still working so there's hope  just trying to keep smiling!!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nice one mate, keep on keeping on... its all we can do sometimes...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

You get caught mate? Phone me fuk head.


----------

